# More Picture's from the ECLSTS



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, here are some picture's I took before the show started on Saturday, enjoy!
Rick Isard, Cordless Renovations


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Boy... thats some good photos.. tks







*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics 

thanks


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, that sure looks familair. Thanks for the great photos. I am really sorry I missed it, we just got back from the west two days ago. 
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Rick. Thanks for the show.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick 
Hows this show "rate" with some of the other shows you have been to?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone, if you ever have a chance to go...it's worth it! 

Hey Marty, we are so busy at this show (I'll talk with two or three guys at one time, answer their questions or purchases, then another four - five guys walk up and say; "I didn't hear everything you were talking about with your last customer could you please repeat." And so on...) the only time I get to take a break and sit down is when we give a clinic. It's a lot of fun, but this year's event did not have the big crowds that last year's event did, but we still were very busy, sold out of all of our New C-10 Carrier Boards (I brought 20 units) and half of the CR-1 Smart Chargers (I brought 30 units) and sold a ton of batteries. It's a great time to finally meet or get re-aquantied with all the people you talk with on the phone all year, like (John Burden, Robert Buck, Don Sweet, Jason Sullivan, Matt Drennan, Jonathan Bliese, Harry Hartman, Clem Ojevich & Dallas, and all our customers). Marty's this event is a great first start of the of year show to see all the new products from vendors and get energized for the upcoming train year. If you can ever get this weekend off next year, your more than welcome to ride along. Beside the national convention, so far...this is the best show.

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick, 

I like the lights you put on the Santa Fe. 
Good job my man!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Mark, 

I'll have more photo's on our website soon, along what LED, Lux, & Hex lights I used from Streamlight. I also put or new CR-2 Digital Smart Charger display under the front fan cover, which tells you your millimaps and voltage of the 18.5V 5200mah lithium-ion battery-pack that's inside. But, the reason I did all this was last year when I was at Marty's steamup I wanted to run my loco at night, but I couldn't see where I was going and certainly where I was walking...so this year I can. All the vendors and customers really liked the distance the lights shined and how bright they are, that was a big plus. You can't see them, but it has brake lights too.

I'll have more on our website soon... 
Thanks Mark 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pictures I am so glad you posted them


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Rick ! 

Fantastic collection of pics of the show site and your fellow early risers prepping for the 'masses' !








Thanks for taking the time to share . . now to remember to drop into your site a wk or two to view the rest . . .

doug c


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, and I will... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice photos but how come there isn't one of Train-Li-USA? They had a great booth with lots of great stuff!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Bill, there were alot of great booths that I didn't get a chance to grab a photo of, time was my enemy. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------

